# Why do some people not capitalize I when writing?



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

I remember doing that.  I had a point.  I don't remember what the point was.  Could the few of you who use 'i' instead of 'I' please explain why?  Does your keyboard not capitalize?  Been curious about this for awhile now.  Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I remember doing that.  I had a point.  I don't remember what the point was.  Could the few of you who use 'i' instead of 'I' please explain why?  Does your keyboard not capitalize?  Been curious about this for awhile now.  Thanks.


The only time I don't capitalise the letter I on purpose is if it proceeds  a double LL.. ...so instead of Illuminati looking like this ....it looks like this illuminati


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

I meant when referring to oneself.  i.e. "i went to the store" instead of "I went to the store."


----------



## katlupe (Jun 20, 2022)

I would like to see capitalizing and periods (at least to come back). It is so hard to read posts in groups on fb where they run paragraphs together. No periods. No capital letters. Ugh...


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm particularly interested in 'i' for 'I' as I think the answer is a compelling insight into the mind of the writer of it.


----------



## Jace (Jun 20, 2022)

e.e.cummings


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2022)

It could just be typos. Sometimes when I go back and read my posts, I'll see the mistakes I made. I try to cap when I'm supposed to but just this morning, I was hitting Cap and for some reason, a couple of times the intended letters were not capitalized. If I didn't proofread it, I wouldn't have realized it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I'm particularly interested in 'i' for 'I' as I think the answer is a compelling insight into the mind of the writer of it.


The shift key is too far away from the i key.
(i type w/one or two fingers)

Sometimes I don't cap the i in a line I put in parenthesis to emphasize that whatever I wrote is an aside.


----------



## Jules (Jun 20, 2022)

Speed of writing; we live in a busy world.  For some it may just be style.  As long as the content is reasonably clear I’m not bothered.

It seems the only ? on my keyboard is in my head.  If I look back later, I’ll see that once again I didn’t use it.


----------



## win231 (Jun 20, 2022)

i don't know.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

inn sum languises, thay dunt cap eny letrs.
innsumlanguisesthaydunthavanypunctution
streesss freeee


----------



## oldpop (Jun 20, 2022)

Laziness


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

Jules said:


> Speed of writing; we live in a busy world.  For some it may just be style.  As long as the content is reasonably clear I’m not bothered.
> 
> It seems the only ? on my keyboard is in my head.  If I look back later, I’ll see that once again I didn’t use it.


I'm not bothered at all by it, just curious as I (like over 50 years ago) used it consciously, I had a reason I wanted to express, I just don't remember what it was.  So, not discussing speed but a deliberate way of expression.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I'm particularly interested in 'i' for 'I' as I think the answer is a compelling insight into the mind of the writer of it.


Guilty.....
Some people , like I, may have problems with fumbly fingers , nerve damage and missing digits so capitalizing can be a bit of a problem.
In my opinion not capitalizing i has no reflection on how one feels about oneself.....


----------



## Lawrence (Jun 20, 2022)

I remember in some handwrighting analysis books that I read when someone someone referes to themself as i it is an indication that they have low self esteem.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I meant when referring to oneself.  i.e. "i went to the store" instead of "I went to the store."


can't say I've noticed anyone doing that on here..unless it was a typo.. god knows I do it enough because of my talons...


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 20, 2022)

i guess it's a free county.  But this is a first for me, just wanted to know what it felt like i guess.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 20, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> I remember in some handwrighting analysis books that I read when someone someone referes to themself as i it is an indication that they have low self esteem.


i say that is rubbish .....and how about spelling mistakes ??


----------



## Flarbalard (Jun 20, 2022)

I know when I'm typing sometimes I don't hit the cap button hard enough or long enough for it to cap_italize.  _

I'm even more perplexed by when I use pen and paper. When I am printing words that have 2 e's I will use a capital E for the first instance and and a lower case e for the second.  This is when I'm writing words like reference, where an e is not the first letter.  Don't know why have done so for decades and can't seem to change it even when I think about it.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> I remember in some handwrighting analysis books that I read when someone someone referes to themself as i it is an indication that they have low self esteem.


Or could it show equality with others?  I don't even know why I said that!  Or, not low self esteem as you point out but that the self is no more important than, say, he or she or you?  I can't remember if I capitalized when it was word #1, but if I didn't that shows thought behind the process.  But what thought?


----------



## Mike (Jun 20, 2022)

I switch off the computer if I intend to drink alcohol,
that way, I will make no mistakes, or upset anybody.

But the rules of grammar should always be followed
if possible, it is rude to write in all capitals, they call
it shouting, so perhaps there should be a name for
other things that are not proper grammar.

I always capitalise the I.

Mike.


----------



## CrowFlies (Jun 20, 2022)

for me its my working fingers, whats left of them.  its easier for me to just type letters without the
proper etiquette and punctuation my english teach would prefer. 
i do what my fingers can handle without making me crazy correcting things constantly,

the time it takes to be proper ...is tiring.  
im just typing, not writing a book. lol.


----------



## CrowFlies (Jun 20, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Guilty.....
> Some people , like I, may have problems with fumbly fingers , nerve damage and missing digits so capitalizing can be a bit of a problem.
> In my opinion not capitalizing i has no reflection on how one feels about oneself.....


i agree.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 20, 2022)

I also blame my mouse....it has a mind of its own....brat !!!!..

well i am signing off for coffee
welcome......


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 20, 2022)

It's the old 'i' for an 'I' paradigm.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I'm particularly interested in 'i' for 'I' as I think the answer is a compelling insight into the mind of the writer of it.


It's not so profound, just some people typing on their phone, and all the mistake-prone actions that entails.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 20, 2022)

I always capitalize the I.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

Nathan said:


> It's not so profound, just some people typing on their phone, and all the mistake-prone actions that entails.


But............what if...............everything else that needed a capital received one?


----------



## Lee (Jun 20, 2022)

Could be that it's an ego thing, they feel insignificant and wish to stand out. Personally I don't care Y they do IT.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> But............what if...............everything else that needed a capital received one?


I dunno, that would be weird.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I dunno, that would be weird.


Well, I don't know weird, don't think so, but it does show cogitation.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 20, 2022)

"Cogitation", had to google that.    Personally I think perhaps lackadaisical...


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

Lee said:


> Could be that it's an ego thing, they feel insignificant and wish to stand out. Personally I don't care Y they do IT.


I think that's too obvious, hope so at least; I think it's something poetic.  You don't have to care, dear Lee, I'm here to do that!


----------



## feywon (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I'm particularly interested in 'i' for 'I' as I think the answer is a compelling insight into the mind of the writer of it.


Somewhere in my teens i started only capitalising the pronoun  "i" when i began a sentence with it because a capitalization rule says first letter of first word of new sentence we capitalize.   We do not capitalize other pronouns (he, she, they) and it made no sense to me capitalize the one referring to myself. 

On writing turned in for a grade i would do it. (My Dad taught me early how to play their game.) I'd proofread with that habit in mind so i could correct.


----------



## Flarbalard (Jun 20, 2022)

Nathan said:


> "Cogitation", had to google that.    Personally I think perhaps lackadaisical...


"I lost my BB", gun he said, lackadaisically.


----------



## feywon (Jun 20, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I would like to see capitalizing and periods (at least to come back). It is so hard to read posts in groups on fb where they run paragraphs together. No periods. No capital letters. Ugh...


I generally do follow most grammar and punctuation rules no matter where or what i'm writing. If in a hurry or  agitated i make more typos and especially with subject matter i feel strongly about i usually proofread before hitting 'post'. If i find one i missed later i correct when possible.

 But i am pickier about my own errors than other people's. As long as i feel no confusion about their meaning i will only point out someone else's mistakes/typos if they've asked me to proofread something or if they been trying to make others agree with their opinion on the basis of how 'educated' they are. Then they need to be taken down a peg.


----------



## Right Now (Jun 20, 2022)

I am a stickler on grammar, and proper sentences, always can spot a typo in a second.  I asked my grandson why he doesn't capitalize when he texts me.  He laughed and said it takes up time, it is faster to simply type the words out.  No one cares these days.  
Huh, I thought to myself.  No one but me.


----------



## Right Now (Jun 20, 2022)

feywon said:


> I generally do follow most grammar and punctuation rules no matter where or what i'm writing. If in a hurry or  agitated i make more typos and especially with subject matter i feel strongly about i usually proofread before hitting 'post'. If i find one i missed later i correct when possible.
> 
> But i am pickier about my own errors than other people's. As long as i feel no confusion about their meaning i will only point out someone else's mistakes/typos if they've asked me to proofread something or if they been trying to make others agree with their opinion on the basis of how 'educated' they are. Then they need to be taken down a peg.


Rarely do I point out other's mistakes.  It's not polite, and it wouldn't be welcomed in most instances.   It only jumps off the page to my own eyes.  
.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2022)

Remember chat?
everbod would type like mad to keep pace
Thumbs a twitter
Words became letters
grammar rules went out the window

I did a poster on it back in the day


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

Flarbalard said:


> "I lost my BB", gun he said, lackadaisically.


I lost my girlfriend, lamented Donald Duck.  I lack a daisy.
Sincere Apologies!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 20, 2022)

As I said @feywon, I know I had a reason, important to me, why i stopped.  Knowing me back then I'm sure it was elaborate & dramatic!  Just expressing myself!  However, can't remember what the whole thing was about.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 20, 2022)

I always try to use the right I when I type. Of course, I don't type I in words that don't need it.


----------



## feywon (Jun 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> As I said @feywon, I know I had a reason, important to me, why i stopped.  Knowing me back then I'm sure it was elaborate & dramatic!  Just expressing myself!  However, can't remember what the whole thing was about.


That is common with long term habits.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jun 20, 2022)

Sounds like a conspiracy theory to me. 



hollydolly said:


> The only time I don't capitalise the letter I on purpose is if it proceeds a double LL.. ...so instead of Illuminati looking like this ....it looks like this illuminati


----------



## Gaer (Jun 20, 2022)

I miss making a capital I a lot.  Hurried, I guess.


----------



## Lee (Jun 20, 2022)

We all make typo mistakes occasionally but it is when someone perhaps does it intentionally and always that I have to wonder why.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 20, 2022)

are just too lazy.  Putting a capital letter where it should be is for them extremely hard physical labour.

Actually, I blame the smartphone addicts for this.  12 hours of starring at the phone all day does make them tired.  The "poor" babies!


----------



## spectratg (Jun 20, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> i guess it's a free county.  But this is a first for me, just wanted to know what it felt like i guess.


This is the first time for i too


----------



## Phynix (Jun 20, 2022)

At first, with texting and chats, I was very concerned with grammar and spelling.  Life and time happened and it's not as important to me in these places.  

I do try to watch it on SF.  I am even more watchful with emails.  

However, I notice poor habits in adverts and printed materials. I'm lucky my red pencil doesn't show to the culprits!!

My family has a long line of printers, editors and proofreaders.  My children love to compare notes on grammar failures. 

But I don't feel grammar is as important as just communicating.  I don't use my red pencil on my phone. Lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I remember doing that.  I had a point.  I don't remember what the point was.  Could the few of you who use 'i' instead of 'I' please explain why?  Does your keyboard not capitalize?  Been curious about this for awhile now.  Thanks.


I have been typing the majority of my posts in lower case because I don't have caps lock on my Chromebook & I get tired of holding the shift key all the time. Plus after being on and off a computer at work all day I am tired and simply don't care. There's no big significant mystery behind it. I just don't feel like it.


----------



## Jules (Jun 22, 2022)

Welcome back @MarciKS


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

I always capitalize, I have no idea why some people don't.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 22, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I remember doing that.  I had a point.  I don't remember what the point was.  Could the few of you who use 'i' instead of 'I' please explain why?  Does your keyboard not capitalize?  Been curious about this for awhile now.  Thanks.


It's only a speculative guess Pepper, but if you were to text me using lower case only, the program in your phone would correct any grammatical errors, such as capital omissions, punctuation and incorrect spelling. Some people rely so much on that corrective technology that they forget that it won't happen on this forum. There again, what do I know?


----------



## multimodAL (Wednesday at 5:19 PM)

lowercase "i" for the personal reference... uppercase "I" whenever referencing the host/symbiont relationship. it's the "royal we" of holobiology.

https://grammarist.com/usage/royal-we/


----------



## Nemo2 (Wednesday at 5:31 PM)

Similarly, why do some people put apostrophes on damn near every word ending with s?


----------



## Nathan (Wednesday at 5:32 PM)

> Why do some people not capitalize I when writing?


I think it's internet culture taking over.   Back in the 90s some people would TYPE IN ALL CAPS, which was immensely annoying, so perhaps the _all lower case_ trend was a backlash to the CAPs thing.


----------



## Gaer (Wednesday at 5:43 PM)

Nemo2 said:


> Similarly, why do some people put apostrophes on damn near every word ending with s?


If it's possessive only.  (it is)


----------



## Brookswood (Wednesday at 5:55 PM)

Some people have issues that make typing difficult.


----------



## multimodAL (Wednesday at 6:00 PM)

Gaer said:


> If it's possessive only.  (it is)



it wouldn't be american if there were no exceptions... like the ones 'n one's


----------



## palides2021 (Wednesday at 6:09 PM)

Pepper said:


> Or could it show equality with others?  I don't even know why I said that!  Or, not low self esteem as you point out but that the self is no more important than, say, he or she or you?  I can't remember if I capitalized when it was word #1, but if I didn't that shows thought behind the process.  But what thought?


Whenever I see the lowercase "I," I think of a young child, or an artist, or someone who doesn't follow rules well. That's what pops in my mind whenever I see that. I don't know why they do that.


----------



## Nemo2 (Wednesday at 6:15 PM)

Gaer said:


> If it's possessive only.  (it is)


Except you'll see things such as "There were a lot of cat's out there".......aaargh.


----------



## ronaldj (Wednesday at 6:16 PM)

i am lazy


----------



## multimodAL (Wednesday at 6:18 PM)

palides2021 said:


> Whenever I see the lowercase "I," I think of a young child, or an artist, or someone who doesn't follow rules well. That's what pops in my mind whenever I see that. I don't know why they do that.



it could be a shy "i" or a show of humility. maybe even the feigned humility of ai?


----------



## multimodAL (Wednesday at 6:22 PM)

Nemo2 said:


> Except you'll see things such as "There were a lot of cat's out there".......aaargh.



that's pronounced cat-ses... shorthand for: "there were a lot of catses out there." because they are so very possessive.


----------



## win231 (Wednesday at 7:21 PM)

How should i know?
Besides, it's not my problem; it's _you're......your_ problem.


----------



## jujube (Wednesday at 7:29 PM)

I never learned German except for ordering beer and asking directions to the ladies' room  (usually in that order).  Anybody know why they capitalize so many words in a sentence?  It seems random.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Wednesday at 7:33 PM)

sometImes i do, other times I don't. i'm just like that.


----------



## Pepper (Wednesday at 7:35 PM)

Farrah Nuff said:


> sometimes, depending on how my words are being input, capitalization is the least of my concerns.
> that i've spelled correctly and kept my paragraphs short enough so that no one complains that they
> can't follow what i write, i try my best. but it seems like best, bad or mediocre, not many here really
> listen to much of what i say, unless they can use it in some way against me. or to twist it into what
> ...


Whoa girl, settle down.  I read your stuff.


----------



## hearlady (Wednesday at 7:37 PM)

I do well on my computer but the smaller the screen and keys the less I worry about it. That's why I hate to post from my phone


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Wednesday at 7:37 PM)

Pepper said:


> Whoa girl, settle down.  I read your stuff.


And I read yours as well. But sometimes, I read it too quickly and respond in error, even more so. I thought your question was why do people not capitalize. I missed the "I" part. Mea culpa !


----------



## BC Flash (Wednesday at 7:45 PM)

reasons to type lower case only:  

difficulty with typing - stiff, arthritic (sp?)  fingers
using a keyboard is a new skill 
not familiar with keyboard 
poor eyesight


----------

